# Pups Available in North Alabama



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

I have 2 males and 3 females for sale. They are UKC registered Akbash puppies born 11/13/15. They are up to date on vaccinations and worming. I have the sire and dam on premises and they are excellent guardians. $400


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

They are adorable! I wish we were ready for a LGD.

LuLu


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks, my wife wants to keep one but we just don't need another mouth to feed. There is 1 and 3 females left.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Have they been around chickens, turkeys and goats


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

They have been around sheep only. They will be 10 weeks old Friday. I have one bootle lamb that has been with them since they were 3 weeks. He thinks he is a dog. I'm sure at this age you can get them to bond with chickens but I don't have any experience trying to do that. I have 1 male and 2 females. Thanks


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

All sold


----------



## Izzysmom (Jan 31, 2016)

When are you expecting more puppies? Do they have any pyrenees in them. Thanks.


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

They are 100% Akbash. I'm not sure about another litter yet, but the pasture looks empty without 8 puppies roaming around! I expected to possibly sale some pups in neighboring states and did, but I sent 2 to Oregon and 1 to Texas. If I breed again I will post here. Thanks


----------

